# Przez Gdańsk jechałeś?



## Thomas1

Dzień dobry!

Chciałem się dowiedzieć czego używają pozostali posługujący się polszczyzną w sytuacji, kiedy, powiedzmy, ktoś się spóźnia/spóźnił np. na spotkanie. W Warszawie dość często spotykam się ze sformułowaniem podobnym do tego w tytule wątku. Jest ono potoczne i używa się go w stosunku do osób, które raczej dobrze znamy. 
Przykład: osoba A spóźniła się na spotkanie, osoba B, która czekała na A, zwłaszcza jeśli czekanie trwało długo, mówi do niej:
Ty chyba tu przez Gdańsk jechałeś.  (Często wypowiadane żartobliwie.)

Ostatnio słyszałem to sformułowanie od osoby A, która dzwoniła do B, że się spóźni. A powiedział coś mniej więcej takiego: Chyba będę musiał przez Gdańsk jechać, bo straszne korki są.

Bardzo mnie ciekawi czy istnieją lokalne wersjie tego 'warszawskiego' sformułowania.

Z góry dziękuję za komentarze.


----------



## majlo

Hehe, ja u siebie słyszałem "przez Warszawę".


----------



## BezierCurve

Górna Wolta. Poważnie.


----------



## vianie

W zachodniej Słowacji mówią coś jak: I co ty jechaleś przez Koszyce?
Ponadto, "być przez Koszyce" tutaj znaczy być szalony(m). Kto wie dlaczego?


----------



## Annigma

na Białorusi i w Rosji mówią "do Moskwy przez Władziwostok"


----------



## JakubikF

Ja słyszałem i chyba czasem sam używam, sformułowanie rozszerzone w stosunku do tego, które podałeś w tytule, mianowicie:
"Do Gdańska przez Warszawę jechałeś?". Pochodzę ze środkowego Pomorza. Obecnie nie miałoby ono sensu, gdybym użył je w obecnym miejscu zamieszkania, czyli w Gdańsku


----------



## Paul W.

Wczoraj usłyszałem takie oto słormułowanie:

"Chyba przez molo w Sopocie jechałeś". 

Jestem z południowej części woj. mazowieckiego.


----------



## audiolaik

Witam!

Myślę, że zasada "im dalej, tym lepiej" działa w tym przypadku. Ja również użyłbym "stolycy" lub np Białegostoku, który jest daaaaaaleko ode mnie. (Urocze miasto, byłem, widziałem, wódkę weselną piłem, i również lokalne "wyroby")

Przy okazji Gdańska mała anegdota: Parę miesięcy temu wracałem z pracy z nad morza (weekendowy kurs językowy dla młodzieży), i nie będąc pewnym czy pociąg o godzinie XX:XX przejeżdza przez Bydgoszcz, zwróciłem się do eleganckiej pani w informacji z nastepującym pytaniem: 
"Przepraszam, czy ten pociąg o XX:XX leci na Bydgoszcz?" 
Na co pani odparła: 
"Nie leci na, tylko jedzie do."

Ehhh, to nasze PKP, pełne kontrastów...

A&AJnr


----------



## miguell

Tak, zazwyczaj podaje się tutaj jakąkolwiek nazwę miejscowości, byleby daleko oddaloną od miasta, w którym rozmawiający się znajdują. Słyszałem też wersję w stylu: Po ten chleb to chyba poszedł do Chin.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Annigma said:


> na Białorusi i w Rosji mówią "do Moskwy przez Władziwostok"


W Rosji to raczej *Władywostok*.
A czy na Białorusi to przypadkiem nie jest Uładziwostok?


----------



## Annigma

właśnie *władywostok *=)
nie wiem, czy istnieje podobne sformułowanie w języku białoruskim - to ze władywostokiem mówiono po rosyjsku.
po białorusku miasto nazywa się _uladziwastok_


----------

